# ~~ مشروع صابون تجميل طبيعى فى المنزل ~~



## super soaper (30 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم :56:

بقالى فترة بفكر ابتدى فى مشروع تصنيع منتجات تجميل طبيعيه .. صابون تجميل عالى الجوده من زيوت طبيعية للجسم و الوجه .. طمى مغربى و مرطبات للجسم من زيوت و زبد طبيعية (زى زبدة الشيا) و مرطبات للشفاه بنفس الطريقة .. طبيعية و بدون كيماويات معقدة

المشروع كتصنيع مش محتاج ادوات معقدة و لكن محتاج خامات غاليه و فى الغالب هشتريها من برة مصر.
و المنتجات مش هبيعها فى المحلات و لكن هسوقها عن طريق الانترنت (جروب او صفحة على الفيس بوك)

اللى انا محتاجاه منكم دلوقتى انى عايزة اعرف ازاى الموضوع ده يبقى قانونى و ازاى يخضع لوزارة الصحة و التراخيص المطلوبة عشان يكون عندى منتج بعلامة تجارية خاصة بي ؟؟

و هل لازم يكون عندى شقة اعمل فيها مصنع و لا هل ممكن اخصص جزء من منزلى للتصنيع و جزء للتخزين خصوصا انى هصنع بنفسى و مش هحتاج عماله

مشروع صغير و بامكانات بسيطة و محتاجة من يساعدنى و يدلنى :81:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يونيو 2014)

لم نعرف البلد ؟ عموما الصابون غير التجميل - الصابون يتبع المنظفات ويحتاج ترخيص وزارة الصناعه واداراتها حسب بلد المشروع - اما التجميل يحتاج تصريح الصناعه وموافقة الصحه - اما منتج باسمك (مسجل برقم صحه - فهو موضوع شاق وطويل )- ولكن السؤال الاهم - هل الرغبه فى انتاج ما ترغبون فى انتاجه - ناتجه عن خبرات سابقه فى الانتاج والتسويق عند الآخرين وتودين الاستقلال - ام مجرد رغبه وامانى - تودين تحقيقها.


----------



## super soaper (30 يونيو 2014)

اسفة جدا انا من مصر ..
لا خبرات سابقة فى الانتاج عند الاخرين و لكن امضيت بضعة شهور فى دراسه المشروع و توصلت لوصفات المنتجات و تمرنت على طريقة تصنيعها و بقى فقط الاجرائات المطلوبه و امكانيه تخصيص مكان فى المنزل ام لا ؟
المنتجات هى:
صابون طبيعى للوجه و الجسم
فقاقيع للحمام
مرطبات من زبدة الشيا
املاح تستخدم فى ماء الاستحمام

التسويق الكترونى فقط 

اشكرك جدا على ردك و ارجوا مساعدتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يونيو 2014)

سأقترح حل : نبدأ فى الانتاج بكميات قليله - مرحلة اجادة التصنيع - والتسويق فى اضيق الحدود - كل ذلك جنبا الى جنب مع الاجراءات(فى الموقع هناك من لديه الخبره فى ذلك ولعله ما زال موجود - ابحثى عنه ) وستكتشفى ان التجريب ومواصلة الاجاده ومع اراء المستخدمين - ستكتشفى ان ما فكرت فيه قد يحتاج تعديل او صقل او اضافه او حذف - وسيتزامن حصولك على التصاريح والتسجيل - مع استقرارك فى نوعية الانتاج - بالتوقيق.


----------



## super soaper (30 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك جدا بالفعل ده اللى بفكر اعمله
ولكن اذا كان عندك او عند اى حد فكرة اسأل فين عن الاجراءات دى او اذا فى جهة معينه المفروض اروح اسأل فيها يا ريت يفيدنى و له الثواب :11:


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 يوليو 2014)

الاخت الفاضله / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
احييك علي تفكيرك لعمل مشروعك الخاص و ان شاء الله تنجحي فيه اما عن سؤالك فوزارة الصناعه في ميدان سيمون بوليفوار بجاردن سيتي بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم و مديرية الشئون الصحيه بميدان العتبه ش البيدق بجوار البريد السريع . و انا اؤيد الباشمهندس محمود في ان تبدائي في انتاج كميات صغيره و محاولة تسويقها لتري رد فعل المستهلك علي المنتج لتتمكني من التطوير و التحسين 
مع خالص تمنياتي لكي بالنجاح و التوفيق


----------



## adihamo (23 يوليو 2014)

عفوا للاخوة المهندسين الكرام انا رجل تجارى ولست مهندس كيميائى 

ولا ادرى هل انا لم استوعب الحوار حتى الان ام ان هناك نوع من التثبيط للاخت السائلة من قبل بعض الاخوة المهندسين الكرام 

الامر بسيط الاخ او الاخت الكريمة التى تريد عمل هذا المشروع من المنزل من خلال الانترنت 

لا لن تحتاجى الى تصريح للبيع من المنزل لسبب بسيط انك تبيعين منتجك الى المستهلك مباشرة يعنى تجزئة وهنا لن تتدخل اى جهة طالما لم يحدث شكوى من التعامل معك او المنتج نفسة وهذا معروف لانه لاتوجد قوانين تحكم التعاملات من خلال المواقع الالكترونية حتى الان وخصوصا فى مصر طالما ليس هناك شكوى فلاداعى للخوف 

النقطة الاخرى من خلال كلامك فهمت انك بالفعل قمت بتجارب عديدة وانتجت بالفعل وبالتالى مرحلة التجربة انتهت ولم يتبقى لكى سوى الخروج الى العلن للبيع ولكن بعض المهندسين مازال يطلب التجربة اخى الكريم المنتج تم انتاجة ممكن من خلال الوقت يتم تحسين جودتة ولكن هذا يتم بعد نجاح اول منتج او الشكوى منه فمثلا يتم انتاج صابون برائحة الفل وباللون الابيض فيتم تحسين وتنويع اللون الى البنفسجى مثلا برائجة اللافندر هذا ماسوف يحدث مع الوقت ولكن لن يتم اختراع شى جديد فى مكونات المنتج لانها نسب تمزح مع بعضها البعض لاغير 

ياريت يكون الحوار فية نوع من التشجيع وليس التثبيط ولاتخافى من المحاولة الجهات الرسمية لديها الكثير من المشاكل ومش فاضية للصابون بتاعك ومنتجاتك 

توكلى على الله ولاتخافى وفى اسوء الاحوال ان جاء لكى حد من اى وزارة ساعتها اعملى نفسك من كوالالمبور وقولى انا ماكنتش اعرف طب اية الاجراءت وهنا سوف يساعدونك 

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك وسامحونى اخوانى المهندسين انا لااحب التعقيد اعلم ان كلامى جاف ولكن لابد من التوضيح

فالخوف من الفرقعة او الانفجار لن يساعدنا فى انتاج الهيدروجين واستخدامه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يوليو 2014)

لقد اوضحت طريقتك فى التجاره- ليس بالاستنتاج - بل بوضوح تام - فكرمذهل وصادم.
واصرت الاخت ان يكون عملها قانونى - وطلبت معرفة الاجراءات.
آه لقد تذكرت - عَن الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ , عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ:التَّاجِرُ الصَّدُوقُ الأَمِينُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ.


----------



## adihamo (23 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> لقد اوضحت طريقتك فى التجاره- ليس بالاستنتاج - بل بوضوح تام - فكرمذهل وصادم.
> واصرت الاخت ان يكون عملها قانونى - وطلبت معرفة الاجراءات.
> آه لقد تذكرت - عَن الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ , عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ:التَّاجِرُ الصَّدُوقُ الأَمِينُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ.




اخى الكريم اولا اطلب منك عدم تحويل الامر الى جدال دينى لسبب بسيط 

انت توحى للمتابع اننى اطلب منها مخالفة القانون وكذلك اتهامى باطلا باننى لست تاجر امين واترك الدفاع عن شخصى لملائكة الرحمن يكتبون اتهامك الباطل وحسابك عند الرحمن 

ولكنك لم توضح انه لايوجد قانون اصلا وبالتالى طبقا لقوانين علم الكيمياء والرياضيات ايضا طالما انه لايوجد قانون فمااخبرت به الاخت الكريم لايعتبر مخالفة لقانون غير موجود من الاصل فعلى اى اساس تتحدث اخى الفاضل 
هل تتحدث عن الامانة اذا فمن الامانة التى امرنا بها كتاب الحق سبحانه وتعالى ان لاتخفى العلم ومن درجات العلم خبرات الحياة وكما امرنا اصحاب الحبيب صل الله عليه وسلم بالاهتمام بالتجارة لما فيها من خير وخبرة فكان من الواجب على النصح للاخت من خلال خبراتى التى مرت على مدار سنوات بانه لان تكون فى خطورة او مشاكل لانه لايوجد قانون يسبب لها مشاكل فيما هى مقدمة عليه 


الخلاصة اخى الكريم النصح من خلال الخبرة لاعلاقة له بالحديث الذى الصقتة بمضمون الكلام والصدق فى التجارة يكون على اساس التعاملات التجارية من بيع وفصال واخبار عن جودة او فساد السلعة محل البيع او سعرها الخ الخ

اما مانتحدث عنه هو خوفها من ان ماتقوم به مخالف للقانون او لا وهنا الامر اصبح نوع من التشريع وطالما لايجود قانون او تشريع يحرم او يجرم عملها من المنزل فاذا لامشكلة فى اى شى 


ارجع واقول يسروا ولاتعسروا نسال الله للجميع وانا اولهم الهداية


----------



## المستغفره (31 أغسطس 2014)

اخي سوبر السلام عليكم ..هل بالامكان التواصل معك للاستفاده ولو بجزء بسيط من معلوماتك لاني مهتمه بهدا المجال واتمني تساعدني وشكرا لك


----------



## wael_QWE (8 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

